# King or White Homer??



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

How can you tell the difference between a White King Pigeon & a White Homing Pigeon???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> How can you tell the difference between a White King Pigeon & a White Homing Pigeon???


kings have a rounder body, and sometimes are larger, the homers have the same body style as any of the color homers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a pic of a king:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=369979&postcount=1

they are not only stockier, but also don't have the ability to fly as well as homing pigeons, they can fly but wouldn't do well outside at all. Their wings are shorter as are their tails. They don't have the speed or agility of homers in flight.


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Breed Of Pigeon?????*

My pigeon, i am wondering if you could figure out what kind he is mixed with. I know for sure that he is a mutt. He does this wierd thing in the air though, he like flys perfect then he like quickly drops.... maybe a tumbler or a roller??? Please help.
~becky


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is a bigger Picture


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks kind of like a roller, hard to tell! Dave


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you think he is a mutt???? How can u tell the difference from a male and a female pigeon when they are babies???


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, after 40 years, i can not do it! LOL! Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Mader631 said:


> How can you tell the difference between a White King Pigeon & a White Homing Pigeon???


*HEY lets get back to the question that was started in this thread, and stop stealing someone else's thread!!! To answer the question. You must understand that there two types of KINGS they are the show type and the utility type. The show type is a very round bird and is more chicken like while the utility type is built and looks like a pigeonThe show type is a poor flier at best,the utility type is a much better flier. The show King weight is between 30 to 37 ounces while the utility type goes at about24 to 30 ounces. Now a racinhg homer goes around 15 to 18 ounces so you can see that a race bird is a bit smaller * GEORGE


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry George, for some reason i thought it was the same poster... Dave


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

looks alot like a roller


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

looks like a roller, also kings have a red circle around their eyes, and theyr chest r wider, and bigger, they dont fly well, and r bigger in general, birmingan rollers are bigger than jaconnetes rollers, he looks like a birmingan roller. also notice his wings are checkered, he might be a homer roller mix


----------

